

Global-warming ‘proof’ is evaporating - 1337biz
http://nypost.com/2013/12/05/global-warming-proof-is-evaporating/

======
nyc640
> Yet before the ink is even dry critics are trying to obscure this stark
> message behind a mirage: the supposed halt in global warming over the last
> 15 years. This willful idiocy is based on the fact that air temperatures at
> the Earth's surface have more or less plateaued since the record hot year in
> 1998. What critics choose to ignore is that of all the extra heat being
> trapped by our greenhouse gas emissions - equivalent to four Hiroshima
> nuclear bombs every second - just 1% ends up warming the air. By choosing to
> focus on air temperatures critics are ignoring 99% of the problem. [1]

> Schmidt pointed out, however, that the real anomaly in the recent climate
> record is not the last decade but the year 1998, which saw a sharp spike in
> atmospheric temperatures. "If you take 1998 out, there is no pause," he
> said. According to NASA data, the ten hottest years since 1880 have all
> happened since 1998, with 2010 being the hottest of all. [2]

[1]: [http://www.theguardian.com/environment/damian-carrington-
blo...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/damian-carrington-
blog/2013/sep/27/global-warming-pause-mirage-ipcc)

[2]:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/09/130925-globa...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/09/130925-global-
warming-pause-climate-change-science-ipcc/)

------
morgante
Because the New York post is definitely a reliable source.

------
LogicalBorg
"Global warming shown to be nothing but hot air". Ha ha ha.

